# Video of my sternwheeler engines doing work



## apointofview (Aug 29, 2016)

This is a few runs edited together by my son to show my steam boat doing some work.  If you didn't see the build log its here - http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=22191

I liked the shots of the engine valve gear moving as the water slides by the most.  Its just fun to see all that work pay off and operate like it is supposed to and not sink yet !! 

Next time out I'll try for other angles for the camera

Pete

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSkRFOK9aj0[/ame]


----------



## 10K Pete (Aug 29, 2016)

That's really great seeing that boat in the water from those angles! If that lake/pond is in your back yard you are one lucky guy!!!

Pete


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 29, 2016)

What a lovely work of art. You should be very proud of both the engine and the boat.---Brian


----------



## Foozer (Aug 29, 2016)

"Your true pilot cares nothing about anything on earth but the river,  and his pride in his occupation surpasses the pride of kings.
- Mark Twain, _Life on the Mississippi_, Ch. 7


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 29, 2016)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 29, 2016)

Outstanding video and vessel! Those are some great camera angles. How did you do them? 
Thanks for sharing.
gbritnell


----------



## michael-au (Aug 29, 2016)

Great video and a very nice job on the Paddle Steamer very realistic


----------



## vederstein (Aug 30, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## ShopShoe (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Nice.

I followed the build and enjoyed it, even though I'm not a boat guy.

I really liked this video too. Thank your son for me for all his work.

Thanks for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## kvom (Aug 30, 2016)

Superb job on both the engine and boat.  Videos are first class too.


----------



## chucketn (Aug 30, 2016)

From 0:08 to 0:12 in the video, looking through the lower deck area just ahead of the stern wheel, you can see a person. Looks like the remote pilot. Had to go back and look a couple times because it looked like he was walking around on the boat!
Great video, and craftsmanship.

Chuck


----------



## apointofview (Aug 30, 2016)

Yep the guy you see is me, in later shots my wife and son come into view and he is navigating at that point.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words ! Compliments coming from this group is really something. I see all the talent displayed on this site and my jaw hangs open in amazement all of the time !!! 

The camera shots were done using 2 square 3/8 hardwood dowels 36 inches long taped together to be fairly rigid and then a mobius video camera was secured to the dowels with a swivel mount for a car window that allows me to adjust where the camera pointed.  After that I just stuck the dowels thru the superstructure and adjusted the position till the camera was about an inch off the surface of the water.  That boat is so stable and the surface of the water was calm so I didn't worry about getting it wet. Here is the thousand word picture








I got a kick out of the Mark Twain quote it was very fitting !

The pond isn't mine, sure would be nice though.  It's a stormwater control pond that was built recently near the little town square a few miles away from me.  So far the "don't have any fun in the pond" signs haven't shown up 

Thanks for including my son in the great replys !!!

Pete


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 31, 2016)

Lovely work Pete, and the sound is wonderful.

I made and sailed model boats for about 40 years and I always loved the almost silent rippling/bubbling sound that paddles gave, wonderful to hear when no one else is on the water and it is flat calm.

Well done

John


----------



## apointofview (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks, so far I have had the pond all to myself and it is sheltered from the wind so the surface has been calm.  The city did put a fountain in the center that messed up that calm, but turns out every time they turn it on algae grows at a fantastic rate.  When that happens they have to get a few prisoners from the jail to skim off the growth !!!


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 2, 2016)

With so little freeboard on your model, calm waters are a must.

Just as a point of interest.

We suffer in the UK with blue/green algae on a lot of unflushed or low throughput ponds and it is in fact poisonous, and warning boards are put up on a regular basis to keep people away.
We had a wonderful large pond near to where I live, it was fed and drained by a small river. Over time the inlet got silted up so the through flow stopped. Because of the large population of geese, swans and ducks on there it soon became stagnant, they tried a fountain in the middle but that was a total failure, when the wind was in the wrong direction, local houses ended up being 'painted' with the sludge drawn from the bottom of the lake.

The only cure as far as I know is to put bales of barley straw into the water, it produces some sort of enzyme that keeps the algae at bay. It is a regular sight seeing straw bales lashed under landing stages and jetties. But if needs must.

John


----------



## bazmak (Sep 2, 2016)

First class both workmanship and cinematic skills
Could you you get some panoramic views maybe
using a drone ?


----------



## apointofview (Sep 4, 2016)

Blogwitch - Algae sounds hard to battle !!  Thats amazing that it can get bad enough to change a nearby house color !!  Maybe I will find out if a paddle wheeler won't foul up and get stuck like a propeller driven boat can in the slop of algae.

bazmak - I would love to have drone shots but its hard to do that with no drone


----------



## buckcreekman1 (May 1, 2018)

Great job .I love thise paddle steamers .I watched them in st louis .


----------

